# "The Bean Straw: Non-Flying Objects" Free Until After Christmas Day



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I have had a paperback version of my book out for awhile, but I recently reformatted it for the Kindle. It is a cartoon book in the vein of Gary Larson's Far Side series. For reviews you need to follow the printed book link. You can't see the printed book reviews with the ebook - not sure why. Here is a description:

"This book features cartoons that wallow in the surreal. They are the quirky ruminations from the deep recesses of the author's mind. The ordinary and mundane are twisted into the strange and fanciful. Please, you need not worry. This is good, clean fun for the whole family. These cartoons are light on the art and concentrate on the comical. Proceed no further, if you are expecting sophisticated cartoon art. However, if you are looking for the unusual and eccentric, then welcome to the bizarre and funny world of The Bean Straw."

Ebook link - Here.

Printed book link with reviews - Here.

Also, here is a link to a YouTube video -






Hope you enjoy.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Dave, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Time for my bump. Here are a couple images from my book.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

If you would like a Far Side'ish cartoon book, I am now offering my book for **FREE** in exchange for an Amazon review. Send me a Personal Message or an email for details and the download link.

Oh, you would rather pay for it?? Then click here


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all, 

My book now sits at #16 on the Humor>Cartoon bestseller list. I am now offering my book for **FREE** in exchange for an Amazon review. Send me a Personal Message for details and the download link.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all, 

If you liked Gary Larson's "The Far Side", then you will like "The Bean Straw:Non-Flying Objects." I have recently reduded the priced to $1.99. So, get your copy while supplies last. 

Also, I am now offering my book for **FREE** in exchange for an Amazon review. Send me a Personal Message for details and the download link.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Free copy of my book available for an Amazon review. PM me for details and download link.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

This is to be read like a commercial similar to those cheap local car dealer advertisements seen on television:

Crazy Dave: "That's right folks, we are having a huge sale this week at Crazy Dave's. Come on down right now and I can get you into a brand new, December 2010 edition of The Bean Straw  for just $1.99."

Off camera voices: "What?"

Crazy Dave: "Yes, you heard it right&#8230;just $1.99. Also, for this week only, get 10 copies for just $19.90. I can't believe I said it myself, but that is just how insane this sale is, folks!"

Off Camera voices: "He must be crazy!!!"

Crazy Dave: "That's right! This sale is completely over the top. I'm Dave and I'm going&#8230;CRAAAAAZZZZYYYYYY!"

Off Camera voices: "But there is a free one offered in your signature!"

Crazy Dave: "What...Who put that there?...I'm crazy, not insane! Please folks, do not look in my signature area. I said don't look&#8230;awww, you looked!"

Disclaimer (read really fast): More than likely this guy is a con man and will rip you off. Do not accept any checks from him. He is easily identifiable by a maniacal look in his eyes and he smells of Vick's VapoRub. Yes, this is a stupid post, but it is in keeping with Dave and his book! Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental (especially the dead ones - he just had a bad night).


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

The Bean Straw hit #7 in the Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Cartoon category. It is still on sale for just $1.99. You can buy a Happy Meal for about the same price, but The Bean Straw will make you happier.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Great tweet on twitter about my book:

"I rank you with Argyle Sweater (that's the highest compliment I can give a post-Far side comic) My 10 yrold loved it too"

Get it here.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

"The Bean Straw: Non-Flying Objects" a hilarious comic strip is free until the day after Christmas Day. Download it at Amazon.

_new post merged with existing thread_


----------

